# 9mm revolver



## HannibalTheCrow (Nov 22, 2006)

I ran across a really sweet Ruger 9mm snub-nose revolver at local gun shop. It was in really nice shape and it shot extremely well. I am use to using semi auto pistols but this was a really nice gun. They were asking $399 for it.

I almost bought it, but........I learned that you needed a moon-clip in order to eject the empty casings out of the cylinder. This kind of turned me off.

Is it really a big deal to use these? Do many people use them with revolvers or are they just a pain in the butt way of trying to load the gun faster? As you can tell I am not too familiar with revolvers. But, this gun was nice to handle and shoot.

Maybe it is just because I am so use to double stack auto mags>

Am I kind of passing up a great gun due to making a mountain out of nothing?

thanks for you input,

HannibalTHeCrow


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For a 9mm, I'd rather have a semi-auto. But, there are some revolver fans that just like revolvers. 9mm is cheap. If U want the combination, I guess it is good.

I kinda would like a 45 ACP revolver 1 day.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

IMHO moon clips are a PITA. They do aid in reloading maybe if your first name is Jerry and your last name starts with a M. A lot of people like them, but I don't care for them. Good luck if you buy it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It's a good revolver and a great set-up for a snubby. I would at least consider it.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've never used a 9mm with clips, but have had several .45ACP and used both half-moon and full-moon clips.

If your shooting session is 100 rounds or less, they're not too much of a problem if you have enough to load up ahead of time. But if your practice session runs around 300 rounds, they get pretty old FAST.

For your information, there was a 9mm rimmed cartridge some years back, but didn't last too long on the market. Most who preferred the 9mm cartridge opted for the autoloader. Otherwise, a .38 Special revolver filled the bill.

Bob Wright


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

You could look for a S&W 547 K frame in 9mm but they are going up in price. they did not require clips. Real novel design. When they started drying up I started looking for a 3" but only found 4" ones. I haven't seen one for sale in a number of years. Wish I had picked up one in the 1980s when they were reasonably pleantiful.


----------



## LubeckTech (Dec 22, 2006)

It is pretty much a matter of personal preference and you seem to be biased against moon clips to start with. As for myself I love them in a S&W 625 .45ACP but the clips are cheap for this gun (about $1.25EA) and so was a tool to aid in unloading them. I shoot IDPA and the speed of loading is unmatched for a revolver. I own and love to shoot both autoloaders and revolvers as they both have sterngths and weaknesses. The biggest plus I can think of for a 9mm revolver is cheap ammo but if you reload(.38 spl is great inexpensive when reloaded) and want a dependable revolver a good used S&W K frame is hard to beat for the money and speed loaders do work well.


----------

